# rbp spawning



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

hi just out of interest i understand that when rbp spawn they produce 1000's of offspring i was wondering how many usually survive if the conditions are good and what do you normally do with the ones that survive,


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Its not so much conditions as it is care. Best yield would be over 1000++.



ads910 said:


> hi just out of interest i understand that when rbp spawn they produce 1000's of offspring i was wondering how many usually survive if the conditions are good and what do you normally do with the ones that survive,
> [snapback]858336[/snapback]​


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

what would you do with over a 1000 babie p's though surely you couldnt bring them all up, unless you own a massive lake,

get out the shoval time to dig the garden up.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

SELL THEM........ maybe????



ads910 said:


> what would you do with over a 1000 babie p's though surely you couldnt bring them all up, unless you own a massive lake,
> 
> get out the shoval time to dig the garden up.
> [snapback]858529[/snapback]​


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

1000 end up giving them away.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

use as feeders for the rhom!!







j/k

I have known people to sell them and give them away. Several hundred more than likely would not survive due to conditions that would be difficult to control 24hrs a day!


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

feed them to the rhom


----------

